# Impossible de lire Flux Photos .



## jean luc 008 (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je possède un apple TV (dernier génération) J en suis très content ! Mais...depuis quelques semaines j ai un probléme avec le flux photos . 

étant bien connecté avec mon Apple tv (partage de ma bibliothèque Musique , photos ...)

quand je veux accéder a mon flux photos j ai un méssage qui m indique que mon mot de passe est faux ...Je précise que j ai mon flux photo sur tout mes autres appareilles ( Ipad , iPhone et Mac )

Je ne trouve pas de solutions ...

Merci

Jean luc


----------

